# To rewire a house?



## pwaltrip (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering (roughly) what would it cost to re-wire a house I am considering buying. It is all original from 1935.  I would also like to add lighting and more outlets, possibly a jacuzzi tub.  Also would it be cheaper for me if I had all the drywall and ceilings removed when they ran all the new wiring?  Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## travelover (Sep 6, 2007)

You need to get a quote from an electrician, but if you are replacing the drywall anyway, it will definitely be cheaper to rewire without drywall.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Pwaltrip:
Electricians use several methods to price their jobs and Travelover has steered you right. Some of them price the job by the number of openings, some by the number of circuts, and some by the SWAG formula (Scientific Wild A__ Guess).
You will need a new entrance, meter base, distribution panel, wire and wall and ceiling boxes. It will be very expensive; at least $4,000 and maybe up to $8,000 but it will preform well and safely, plus you won't have to worry about it again in your lifetime.

I wish you the very best with the project.
Glenn


----------

